# Poor experience - Dilemma - Pic heavy



## Rustymage (Sep 18, 2016)

Sorry for the long and picture heavy post.

Hi!

So I decided to get some bodywork done on my 330 as a preventative step before any rust set in. The front arches had a little paint bubble and under the rear plate there was damage to the lacquer from water contact.

Front arch










Under rear plate










I got the work done at a place recommended to me by the local Indy, initially it looked like a great job.

I subsequently got the car detailed with gtechniq C1 & Exo:










However after closer inspection of the paintwork I noticed a few problems:

No lacquer or paint under arch










Paint line on the rear

&

Cracked paintwork under plate










So I took the car back to the bodyshop and asked him to redo the arch and the rear. He obliged because it was a poor example of his work. He was well aware of the coating and said he knew how to deal with it. However on saturday I was washing it and this happened:










It came off soon after drying, not when I was applying water or a wash mitt.

My question is how should I proceed? How would you remove the gtechniq coating?

I've posted in the gtechniq forum too but wanted to explain in more detail here!

Thanks for reading 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rustymage (Sep 18, 2016)

If anyone has a good shop they'd recommend in the Wisbech area if be grateful too  

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## JCoxy (Dec 21, 2011)

Hi there. I noticed you said Wisbech, I work at a main family nissan dealer in Wisbech and live towards Lynn. Where is this bodyshop you had the work done? Looks like little preparation hence all the clear peeling off.


----------



## Rustymage (Sep 18, 2016)

JCoxy said:


> Hi there. I noticed you said Wisbech, I work at a main family nissan dealer in Wisbech and live towards Lynn. Where is this bodyshop you had the work done? Looks like little preparation hence all the clear peeling off.


I'd hate to say right now as the chap is still willing to fix. I agree about prep.

If it goes t1ts up I'll let you know to avoid you any problems if you are using him.

Thanks 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

How long was the paint left before the coating was added??


----------



## Rustymage (Sep 18, 2016)

The original paintwork was fixed, it was then a month before the coating was applied. Then a month later the re-work painting was done, then it peeled.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rustymage (Sep 18, 2016)

Update:

I decided to get a refund and got 77% of my money back.

Took it to another garage and spent 55% of the returned money to get it rectified.

When the new guy started to clean up the lacquer he said the paintwork from the first guy blew off back down to the original BMW paintwork.

Really pleased with the work.

Anthony



Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rustymage (Sep 18, 2016)

JCoxy said:


> Hi there. I noticed you said Wisbech, I work at a main family nissan dealer in Wisbech and live towards Lynn. Where is this bodyshop you had the work done? Looks like little preparation hence all the clear peeling off.


It was Gull Customs that screwed the work up.

Nice guy, poor work.

I know a few busineses that now avoid him.

Anthony

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## JCoxy (Dec 21, 2011)

Had a quick google, yes I'm aware of that area, a guy I know has his own business just up the road and does a good job, 

It's hit and miss unfortunately with things like this, glad you got it sorted


----------



## Rustymage (Sep 18, 2016)

JCoxy said:


> Had a quick google, yes I'm aware of that area, a guy I know has his own business just up the road and does a good job,
> 
> It's hit and miss unfortunately with things like this, glad you got it sorted


Is that guy Steve?

Used him to sort the work out 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## JCoxy (Dec 21, 2011)

Nah Flatline, he's near where you said when I looked on google, Funnily enough he got me into bodywork and used to work where I work now


----------

